# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Mousr, robotic mouse, Petronics Inc., Champaign, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Petronics Inc.

"Mousr: The robotic mouse that plays with your cat" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Mousr The robotic mouse that plays with your cat 

Published on Nov 11, 2014

----------

